# Did antidepressants really help you?



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

I was prescribed celexa and wellbutrin last year but took myself off of them earlier this year because I didn't want to be dependent on meds. In all honesty I don't know if they helped me or not. I couldn't tell if my mood stayed the same or if it actually got got worse but the meds kept me alive. I just don't know. How am I supposed to know and feel?

Anyway, though I quit taking them I kept getting the prescriptions because I didn't want to tell my doctor that I quit. When I had mentioned it she got onto me about stopping so when I did I stayed quiet. I have months worth of meds and things have been catching up to me and I'm putting myself back on them. Sti don't know what to expect this time around. I'm on day 2 and hope to not feel like digging a hole and jumping in it pretty soon.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

In all honesty I lied because I wasn't interested in hearing a lecture about not taking them. For a long time after I stopped I didn't notice a difference. I quit cold turkey and didn't even have withdrawal symptoms. I only want to get back on them now so I can just calm down a bit. My mood in the same but I'm stressed due to new issues that are coming up which includes a dramatic career change.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

Give the Wellbutrin 3 months anyway. And take Vitamin B complex, 50 mg. per day, and exercise even when you don't want to.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

not a fan of wellbutrin myself

can't speak to celexa

generally speaking I don't use AD's very often because it tends to make me manic so I usually use mood stabilizers instead but in severe cases of depression I found Zoloft to be effective

My wife takes Lexapro because it also helps with her nerve pain from her MS, seems to help her as well


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

prozac helped me after my brother died. it took about 2-3 weeks before I felt any different, but it did take the edge off the severe depression. It took about 9 months for the depression to go away completely. it was actually physically painful as well as mental.

after a year i felt good enough to wean myself off with no bad side effects. 

that was in 2002/2003. if i ever go into a prolonged depression again I'll go back on it. it does work. not the cure all, but it'll get you through the worst. some side effects though. very hard ejaculation, can't think as deeply (blunted thought life).


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

the horror stories about prozac worried me. all the stories out there about people going insane on prozac never happened to me. it was actually a blessing. never tried anything else.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

jorgegene said:


> the horror stories about prozac worried me. all the stories out there about people going insane on prozac never happened to me. it was actually a blessing. never tried anything else.



when Prozac came out the Scientologists started a smear campaign against it since their view is that all psychoactive medicines are evil and wrong
several groups (including people who believe that herbs solve all problems and homeopathic nut jobs) jumped on that train and they all rode it to make people believe Prozac is dangerous for you


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

So what's your point? Clinical depression is a medical issue. Either treat it or don't. If drugs don't work don't take them or take different drugs. Stockpiling seems counterproductive since you say you couldn't tell if they worked.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

I have had depression since I was about eight years old but had always been wary of taking SSRI's because of the horror stories I have heard about them. I refused to take anything and so never did for years. With varying success, I tried more holistic approaches (diet, exercise, counseling, meditation, herbal supplements) and not as good approaches (alcohol and pot) to deal with it. 

About a year and a half ago, my opinion was changed. I was separated, just had a baby and was not coping well anymore. It was bad for me, bad for my kids. My hair was falling out, I had no appetite so was not eating, developed vitamin B and iron anemia (Vitamin B deficiency also causes depression), had crying outbursts (secretly in the bathroom where my kids couldn't see), had insomnia, and just stared into space a lot. So yeah, I was a mess and I decided to try zoloft (sertraline). I don't mean to be dramatic but IT CHANGED MY LIFE. For the better.

When my situational circumstances changed (those that were making my depression worse), I stopped taking it. I had no side effects/withdrawal symptoms from stopping. I was doing okay for about three months and then slipped into a moderate/deep depression for six months. I decided to go back on zoloft and don't plan on stopping. 

Even though I knew I have depression/always had it - especially in the winter, I thought it was mostly the stress at the time that made me depressed. However, when things changed for the better, I still feel in a funk when not on meds. I'm convinced, I would be depressed if I was married to Channing Tatum who treated me like a Queen in our mansion with my perfect kids I would still be unhappy on a chemical/neurological level. A month after that six month bout of abstaining and I felt back to normal - not a numb automaton, not high as a kite or some kind of euphoric fairy but like what I think people without depression are supposed to feel like.

Even before the baby/my separation, I still had insomnia, anxiety, irritability (fight or flight mode all the time), no motivation, poor concentration etc. etc. when on meds, all of those things are improved. I'm also one of the lucky ones I suppose as I have zero side effects. Just a better mood and in turn better quality of life for me and in turn my kids. So it's +1, emphatic YES for me when it comes to antidepressants.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

SepticChange said:


> In all honesty I lied because I wasn't interested in hearing a lecture about not taking them. For a long time after I stopped I didn't notice a difference. I quit cold turkey and didn't even have withdrawal symptoms. I only want to get back on them now so I can just calm down a bit. My mood in the same but I'm stressed due to new issues that are coming up which includes a dramatic career change.


Many times when you quit cold turkey you wont notice changes in moods or symptoms. Everyone else will and the effects can be pretty severe. If you want off follow a doctors program to gradually get off the pills.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Re: Did antidepressants really help you?*



Runs like Dog said:


> So what's your point? Clinical depression is a medical issue. Either treat it or don't. If drugs don't work don't take them or take different drugs. Stockpiling seems counterproductive since you say you couldn't tell if they worked.


My question was asking if the drugs helped you or not. I just shared my story.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Re: Did antidepressants really help you?*



honcho said:


> Many times when you quit cold turkey you wont notice changes in moods or symptoms. Everyone else will and the effects can be pretty severe. If you want off follow a doctors program to gradually get off the pills.


Everywhere I read it said the opposite...those who quit even gradually felt some harsh effects. A friend of mine said the same thing.


----------



## "joe" (Aug 19, 2013)

i used paxil, which only sorta worked. then was put on zoloft, which was a catastrophe. now lexapro, which works quite well. yes, antidepressants work, and don't let anyone tell you otherwise. different ones for different people, obv.

also, this:


indiecat said:


> And take Vitamin B complex, 50 mg. per day, and exercise even when you don't want to.


and eat leafy greens, lots of them.


----------



## homedepot (May 13, 2014)

Never realized how serious depression is. Almost ripped my marriage apart, until she went to a Dr. I would have to answer and say yes. Meds work!!!


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I've taken paxil/wellbutrin combo and it worked great. No side effects, but a lot of difference. I couldn't even tell I was taking anything - no wooziness, no befuddled thinking, etc. - but I DID get out of my depression (paxil) and I DID start feeling more energized and it basically just got me off my couch and taking care of stuff (wellbutrin). It does take at least 3 months to fully get any benefit, though, and you may have to up the dose. I went from 5mg to 30mg. And I had no harm whatsoever coming off of it.


----------



## Macdonals (Sep 2, 2014)

"joe" said:


> i used paxil, which only sorta worked. then was put on zoloft, which was a catastrophe. now lexapro, which works quite well. yes, antidepressants work, and don't let anyone tell you otherwise. different ones for different people, obv..


Agreed. It's absolutely a matter of finding the best one that works for you. It can be a journey, but the right one is like a miracle.


----------



## DoveEnigma13 (Oct 31, 2013)

I take lexapro. It has helped me a LOT. The first few weeks were up and down. Going from manic to depressed, but it stabilized and am "normal" again like I used to be many years ago.


----------

